# Thread subscription



## Niniel (Jun 30, 2003)

Sometimes it happens I am suddenly subscribed to threads, while I don't want to be. I have disabled the 'subscribe to threads' option in my user cp, and I never click any 'subscribe' buttons. It only happens once in a month or something, but I don't understand how it can happen. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 30, 2003)

It suscribes me to a thread whenever I post in that particular thread, but I don't know if it does or not if you have the option disabled.


~MacAddict


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 30, 2003)

This has happened to me before, and when it does, I normally find it is because a thread I am subscribed to has been merged with one I'm not. If the thread you were subscribed to is the shorter of the two, it can often happen that you don't even notice the posts that were your threads. . .

I don't know if this is the case, but it might be.


----------



## Niniel (Jul 1, 2003)

I never subscribe to threads (I think it's a bit irritating to have my mailbox flooded with e-mails when someone has replied to the threads), so that can't be it. Mysteries, mysteries...


----------



## Beleg (Jul 1, 2003)

I unsuscribe myself from the threads, but the emails still come....


----------



## Beorn (Jul 1, 2003)

Go here and make sure there are no threads in there.


----------

